# Price of Premium Bibles on the Rise



## B.L. (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning,

I'm not sure how many on the board enjoy the craftsmanship of an heirloom quality Bible, but I've noticed over the past year the prices of premium Bibles have increased substantially. Specifically, the prices of Bibles offered by Cambridge, R.L. Allan, and Schuyler are what I have in mind. Two years ago you could purchase the "best of the best" for say $115-185 and now many of those same Bibles range between $185-250.

Obviously the prices of goods are going to increase over time, but I've been a little surprised at the steepness of premium Bibles. I enjoy gifting a nice Bible to others for special occasions, but it's going to be hard to continue that tradition if the prices rise further. Lol.

Has anyone else noticed the price increases? Anyone saving up for a nice edition right now?


----------



## JM (Aug 8, 2020)

B.L. said:


> Morning,
> 
> I'm not sure how many on the board enjoy the craftsmanship of an heirloom quality Bible, but I've noticed over the past year the prices of premium Bibles have increased substantially. Specifically, the prices of Bibles offered by Cambridge, R.L. Allan, and Schuyler are what I have in mind. Two years ago you could purchase the "best of the best" for say $115-185 and now many of those same Bibles range between $185-250.
> 
> ...


I have noticed and decided not purchase anymore "premium" Bibles. Hardcover Bibles can be nice as well.


----------

